#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  O maior enlace de rondônia e região norte - 1.050 km interligando 2 estados com radwin

## rondonet

Olá amigos, a Empresa que eu trabalho ( RONDONET TELECOM), estamos fazendo um enlace de Ariquemes/ Rondônia para o Amazonas ( Humaitá, Labrea, 180 e Apuí já perto do Estado do Pará, ) onde só tem link via satélite sendo mais de 10 mil o mega via satélite e 256k upload. 40k nestes lugares hoje é em média de 130 reais por mês, e quando chove, ai já viu né.

São mais de mil km, estou utilizando rádios Radwin a cada 50km.

Pelo meu projeto eu consigo passar de ponta a ponta 90 MB full.

Estou colocando 4 paineis solares de 135W em cada torre de 90 metros com 4 baterias estácionária de 150amperes, pois os radwin trabalham em 48V e consomem muita energia.

Fiz a certificação da Radwin na WDC NetWorks com o Alex, gente fina.

Mês que vem vamos devemos sair na revista da WDC entre outras.

Abraços
Renato Salomão
Gerente de Redes
Certificação: Radwin NetWorks, MTCNA, MTCRE, MTCWE
Rondonet-Telecom.com.br
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: rondonet.renato

----------


## Josailton

não posso deixar de te desejar sucesso nessa impreitada... boa sorte ai...

----------


## ijr

Sucesso! Boa sorte nessa empreitada.

----------


## Fernandols

Cara só posso dizer uma coisa... Boa sorte e tomara que de certo.

Abs.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Que deus te ilumine muito nesta empreitada,e se possível vai postando os resultados para nós.

----------


## biohazzard

Amigo a iniciativa é plausível; a ideia brilhante; que DEUS te proteja; invoque Steve job, Alexander Graham Bell, Samuel Finley Breese Morse, e não deixa de invocar Benjamin Franklin para ti livrar dos raios, Thomas Alva Edison para te dar uma luz, e Nikola Tesla. Depois posta aqui o resultado e quem deste ai mais te ajudou. 

Sucesso.

----------


## elsamuray

sou de rondonia tbm e desejo-lhe muita sorte e alegria neste enlace, mas qual o objetivo dele? interligar alguma empresa ou apenas levar link com a internet? pergunto pq se for somente para internet nao compensaria partir de algum ponto mais proximo do amazonas como porto velho, candeias, ou alguma vila no caminho pra guajará ou rio branco? assim se for somente internet economizaria uns 30 ou 40% de torres nao?
vlw e boa sorte novamente!

----------


## iriojuliano

cara, e tudo isso que pessoal ai flw. boa sorte, que Deus te de Força e Sabedoria. pois a empreitada que tu pegaste e grande, e não economize nas aste de aterramento. e boa sorte

----------


## PowerNet

Olá, com certeza vai alcançar o rendimento q vc espera.

Só pra informação, o Radwin 2000c funciona de 20 a 60 volts com um consumo medio de 25watts.

----------


## airtonveiga

Ola amigo boa sorte, va postando fotos e comentarios para irmos acompanhando t+

----------


## speedturbo

Boa Sorte Amigo, tenho um de 307KM nada de assustar, vc consegue e o radwin é ótimo o unico problema no meu ponto de vista é a quantidade de banda que é baixa... da pra vc colocar esse radwin em 24v tranquilamente

----------


## dbenedito

amigo se vc tiver visada dos pontos e fizer uma infra boa com aterramento e painel solar como vc falou que vai fazer usa 04 baterias de 150Ah que vc vai esquecer que tem radio nesses lugares

----------


## rondonet

Obrigado a todos os Colegas que me desejaram Boa Sorte, estou tomando todos os cuidados para não haver problemas, o único problema é que quando chove muito só passa caminhonete com o Guincho na Frente. Para percorrer 5km leva umas 2 horas, não muito diferente do Transito de São Paulo rs...

Vou postando aqui os resultados, caso algum provedor queira fazer algum enlace de longa distância, fazemos para você, desde a implantação das torres até a finalização do Projeto.

Aqui em Rondônia temos Provedor em várias cidades, todas Interligadas por torres.





> Olá amigos, estou fazendo um enlace de Ariquemes/ Rondônia para o Amazonas onde só tem link via satélite. São mais de mil km, estou utilizando rádios Radwin a cada 50km.
> 
> Pelo meu progeto eu consigo passa de ponta a ponta 90 MB full.
> 
> Estou colocando 4 paineis solares em cada torre de 90 metros com 4 baterias de Gel, pois os radwin trabalham em 48V.
> 
> Mês que vem vamos sair na revista da WDC.
> 
> Abraços
> ...

----------


## rondonet

Realmente, eles consomem muito.

----------


## rondonet

Hoje em Labrea por exemplo, tem 2 Provedores, cada um tem 1,5 por 256kup, imagina chegar 30 megas neste lugar por exemplo? Sem falar que os clientes tem banda máxima de 40k.

----------


## m4d3

Qual o modelo do radwin, pergunto porque no datasheet consta 100 HALF ou 50 FULL.

100 Mbps net throughput (50 Mbps full duplex)

http://buscapdf.com.br/procurar/?t=radwin&ws=yb

----------


## rondonet

200Mbps sendo 100full Radwin 2000c com porta gigabit





> Qual o modelo do radwin, pergunto porque no datasheet consta 100 HALF ou 50 FULL.
> 
> 100 Mbps net throughput (50 Mbps full duplex)
> 
> http://buscapdf.com.br/procurar/?t=radwin&ws=yb

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

Sucesso!!!

----------


## supimpa10

É Muita banana para pouco macaco
gente trabalhei na empresa Rondonet renato cara responsavel so falta tecnico tipo ele porque o que ele faz e bem feito vai funcionar sim tenho certeza,só dar umas aulas pros companheiro de trabalho e ficar de cima se nao velho só dor de cabeça
e tem mais as torres que tem para raio queima direto as que nao tem numca queimou,correto renato agora manda o pessoal esplicar isso...rererere

----------


## gamineiro

> Acompanhando...


Uma dica amigo, no topo da página existe uma opção "Ferramentas de Tópico > Acompanhar esse tópico".

Assim diminuimos o número de posts o/

Abraço

----------


## sidicol

os novos radwin não funciona mais em 24v. Mais logico que tem solução para alimentar eles em estrutura de paneis de 24v....

----------


## sidicol

Muito sucesso nessa impreitada ai, bom eu parculamente gosto muito deste radio, tenho muitos link com eles, e com uma distancia de 51km hoje eu tenho 97mb a qualquer tempo.
e pelo que tenho acompanhado seu projeto não tenho duvida que tudo vai dar certo.

----------


## Zarttron

Parabens mesmo pela audacia, de pessoas como vc que nosso país precisa. Sucesso.

----------


## rondonet

Vai subir 24v na torre e lá em cima vou colocar o POE do Radwin que converte 24v para 48V.




> os novos radwin não funciona mais em 24v. Mais logico que tem solução para alimentar eles em estrutura de paneis de 24v....

----------


## rondonet

Devemos nos unir para levar a Inclusão Digital para todos os Lugares no Brasil, todos tem direito a uma Internet de Qualidade! Avante Brasil.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

parabens, sempre que vejo projetos como esse, sei que tem gente capaz neste pais. bom saber que voçe tem a grana para um projeto como esse, que certamente sera um sucesso, somente fico um pouco preocupado, 90 Mb nessa distancia, sera mesmo que chega tudo isso la na ponta, ainda mais com pulos de 50km.... tomara que consiga, estamos torcendo e rezando por voçê irmão. deu te ilumine.

----------


## vpnvyrtual

Com certeza da certo sim parceiro. Mas não seria bom pegar banda de um ponto mais proximo? 
Um detalhe é a distancia. Por que não coloca a uns 90 Km uma torre da outra? 
Aqui na cidade tem um provedor que trouxe banda de uma empresa que passa as torres la no Tocantine e trouxeram com Radio ate Primavera do Leste - MT com torres ate 120 Km de distancia com Radios 5.8 Ghz. Pelo que me disseram tiveram que trocar para radios na faixa dos 10 Ghz privativo. A banda e pessima que segundo eles e de 50 Mbps. Mas acredito que seja problemas interno. Funciona. Não sei qual radio usam, não falam. Disseram que vão trocar por radios 24 Ghz. Não sei se verdade, mas parece que estão com dificuldades.

Mas nessas distancias pequenas de 50 Km da certo sim. Outra dica é que depois de 8 repetidoras ha uma perda natural da banda passante e um atraso devido a equipamentos.

----------


## rondonet

A Banda de Inicio sairá de Ariquemes, mas daqui uns 60 dias sairá de Porto Velho, capital o que vai encurtar 200km.





> Com certeza da certo sim parceiro. Mas não seria bom pegar banda de um ponto mais proximo? 
> Um detalhe é a distancia. Por que não coloca a uns 90 Km uma torre da outra? 
> Aqui na cidade tem um provedor que trouxe banda de uma empresa que passa as torres la no Tocantine e trouxeram com Radio ate Primavera do Leste - MT com torres ate 120 Km de distancia com Radios 5.8 Ghz. Pelo que me disseram tiveram que trocar para radios na faixa dos 10 Ghz privativo. A banda e pessima que segundo eles e de 50 Mbps. Mas acredito que seja problemas interno. Funciona. Não sei qual radio usam, não falam. Disseram que vão trocar por radios 24 Ghz. Não sei se verdade, mas parece que estão com dificuldades.
> 
> Mas nessas distancias pequenas de 50 Km da certo sim. Outra dica é que depois de 8 repetidoras ha uma perda natural da banda passante e um atraso devido a equipamentos.

----------


## vpnvyrtual

Opa. 100%.

----------


## leysle

amigo quanto esta saindo o par de radwin 2000c pq dependendo do valor vc pode colocar radios profissionais na frequência de 6,5 gHz com antenas de 1,20m a cada 80km vai ter uma banda de 200mb full.
cada enlace desse sai na media de 20 mil.

----------


## biohazzard

> Devemos nos unir para levar a Inclusão Digital para todos os Lugares no Brasil, todos tem direito a uma Internet de Qualidade! Avante Brasil.


Isto esta me parecendo com " BRASIL EM 50 ANOS EM 5" TRANS-AMAZÔNICA, espero que não tenha dinheiro publico ai! pois seria muito ruin para os provedores de internet Wireless em todo Brasil, ou que ninguem utilize como plataforma política para conseguir uma candidatura.

----------


## rondonet

Amigo, Radwin é um Rádio Profissional, 80km não da visada, e o Radwin passa 100mbps.
Este Rádio que você está falando não fecha 80km, muito menos passa 200mbps full. Abraços.

----------


## rondonet

Rs, não tem dinheiro público não amigo, pode vim conhecer nossa Matriz. A Rondonet Telecom em Ariquemes e a Nettravel Telecom em Cacoal são os maiores provedores do Estado de Rondônia.

----------


## edsaboia

> Rs, não tem dinheiro público não amigo, pode vim conhecer nossa Matriz. A Rondonet Telecom em Ariquemes e a Nettravel Telecom em Cacoal são os maiores provedores do Estado de Rondônia.


é nóis  :Big Grin:

----------


## rondonet

Se for uma coisa bem feita, a cada 6 meses a gente vai na torre só olhar se não tem algum estaio froxo, e ver como tá as baterias. Fora isso não tem manutenção não amigo. Tenho enlaces que estão funcionando a anos sem parar. Trabalho com Provedor deste 2001.

----------


## edsaboia

Márcio, um bom aterramento minimiza muito os prejuízos com ráios e uma torre bem feita, bem montada, pra cair, só se der ventos acima de 100km/h , o sucesso desse projeto vai depender de tudo isso, se for bem feito a chance de dar problema é pequena.

Abraço

----------


## edsaboia

Sim...só pra vc ter uma idéia, no Amazonas o mega custa em torno de 3.500,00 o mega...acho q é viável sim.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rondonet

Quem que mexe com provedor que bate bem da cabeça Amigo rs.... o Pior trecho só tem 660km de estrada de chão. O resto é asfalto.

----------


## comconsultoria

aqui no amazonas, nos pagamos via satelite 19 mil por 2 mb, se tivesse um enlace desse de manaus ate meu municipio, teriamos um lucro rapido e em menos de 1 ano o investimento ja teria sido pago.

garanto

----------


## rondonet

A latência da Internet via satélite ai no Amazonas fica em torno de 2000ms pingando no ip 8.8.8.8 certo amigo? em Sao Paulo vi dando 3ms. Diferença pacas!

----------


## leysle

> Amigo, Radwin é um Rádio Profissional, 80km não da visada, e o Radwin passa 100mbps.
> Este Rádio que você está falando não fecha 80km, muito menos passa 200mbps full. Abraços.


radwin pode ser bom onde não tem outros enlaces mais profissional não chega a ser não meu amigo se em 80 km vc nao tem visada é uma coisa agora dizer que radio profissional de verdade não passar esta esta banda esta bastante equivocado olha ai radios olha ai radios da ASGA 79km e outro de 86km antenas de 1,20m realmente nao passa 200 megas full passa mais amigo 230 megas full

----------


## edsaboia

Marcio, eu conheço os caras, eles vão fazer sozinho mesmo.

----------


## biohazzard

Eu acho que tem dinheiro do GOVERNO ai sim; tudo faz parte do plano do governo para inclusão digital, afinal ai será uma região muito comentada nos últimos anos; pois a copa vem ai, internet para gringola tudo!!! desde já peço desculpas se estou sendo ofensivo! Mas é um projeto muito mas muito louco; não conheço nenhuma operada que tenha realizado este feito, alguém aqui conhece? tudo bem que tem um pessoal"interline" que realizou um enlance de mais ou menos 110Km em 2.4Ghz,

----------


## biohazzard

Estou dentro, vou começar entrar em contato com o pessoal que conheço na região, a empresa que presto serviço esta penando para para levar um link a 150 Km, não por que não tenhamos conhecimentos, mas recursos financeiros, pois a rota não é muito povoada, logo é visto como investimento alto para retorno baixo.E neste caso seriam teórico 3 torres, mas tem uma area que talvez force a criação de uma quarta torre. 
Fica na região de macacos e vc conhece? Saindo da Serra do curral, aqui o problema é topologia que não ajuda.

----------


## rondonet

Mostra ai a tela passando toda esta banda amigo. Falar só não vale. rsrsrs





> radwin pode ser bom onde não tem outros enlaces mais profissional não chega a ser não meu amigo se em 80 km vc nao tem visada é uma coisa agora dizer que radio profissional de verdade não passar esta esta banda esta bastante equivocado olha ai radios olha ai radios da ASGA 79km e outro de 86km antenas de 1,20m realmente nao passa 200 megas full passa mais amigo 230 megas full

----------


## rondonet

Gente, coloquei este Post pra mim postar Informações Técnicas sobre o meu Projeto, gente o under tá ficando uma Zorra vocês falando coisa que não tem nada a ver, se continuar assim, naõ vou postar as fotos nem o andamento do projeto, se for para criticar, pois se vocês já que nunca fizeram um enlace tão grande assim, deveria ajudar em vez de criticar, o maior prejudicado serão vocês mesmo.

----------


## leysle

kkkkkk caio na malha fina do under

----------


## rondonet

Amigo, preço não faço a minima idéia do que está sendo gasto, pois sou pago para fazer e não para questionar valores.

----------


## leysle

amigo ja que vc vai colocar em 5,8 nao torre tanta grana assim compra rockt m5 titaniun que tem o mesmo hard do seu suposto "radinho profissional" e para locais no meio do nada que nao tem nem sinal de satelite ele vai funcionar uma maravilha.
as antenas sei que vc vai usar as as disk da ubnt de 34dbi sao as que a wdc vende.

----------


## edsaboia

Pessoal nao gosto de meter o bedelho nas coisas dos outros, mais olha oque vc estão questionando...rsrs...a grana é do cara se ele quer fazer 1000km de enlace problema dele, se der certo ou errado é problema dele, que eu saiba ele nao pediu grana pra nnguem aqui pra vcs estarem questionando alguma coisa, e eu discordo de quem falou que o under é para saber rendimentos, ta errado, o under nao foi criado para saber de situação financeira de ninguém, entao parem com isso e vão cuidar cada um das suas contas bancárias e vamos discutir somente a parte técnica da coisa.

Abraço.

----------


## rondonet

Vai fazer um curso de Radwin para você saber o que é Radio, você deve ser um daqueles provedorzinhos piratas que usam um ADSL para distribuir sinal e se julga provedor. Todos aqui percebem que você não tem a minima idéia do que é ser Provedor, então, me poupe amigo de seus comentários idiotas. Muda ai seu Apelido do under de *leysle* para Leso que combina mais com você. Criticar é fácil, o dificil é ser eu. Abraços.




> amigo ja que vc vai colocar em 5,8 nao torre tanta grana assim compra rockt m5 titaniun que tem o mesmo hard do seu suposto "radinho profissional" e para locais no meio do nada que nao tem interferencia de satelite ele vai funcionar uma maravilha
> as antenas sei que vc vai usar as as disk da ubnt de 34dbi sao as que a wdc vendem.

----------


## rondonet

Se quer saber de Rendimentos amigo, pega uma prancheta e vai anotando o que gasta, liga nas empresas e vai pegando Orçamento, não estou aqui para falar de RENDIMENTOS e sim da parte técnica. Abraços.

----------


## leysle

não estou criticando pelo contrario seu ignorante faca sua merda com seu radinho que no seu cursinho vc fez teste em bancada agora depois no final do seu enlace quando vc nao conseguir passar de 50 megas com ping de no minimo uns 30 ms não reclama que não foi avisado.
seu cursinho não deve ter servido para muita coisa pq no site deles mesmo informa a banda que se consegue com cada tipo de antena
em cada distancia ,tem um gráfico la informando isso mais vc não deve ter visto ou não mostraram no cursinho

----------


## edsaboia

> não estou criticando pelo contrario seu ignorante faca sua merda com seu radinho que no seu cursinho vc fez teste em bancada agora depois no final do seu enlace quando vc nao conseguir passar de 50 megas com ping de no minimo uns 30 ms não reclama que não foi avisado.
> seu cursinho não deve ter servido para muita coisa pq no site deles mesmo informa a banda que se consegue com cada tipo de antena
> em cada distancia ,tem um gráfico la informando isso mais vc não deve ter visto ou não mostraram no cursinho


Amigo os Radwin funcionam muito bem, tenho em enlace com eles de 54km e passo 80 mega, entao antes de falar que um equipamento nao presta, pelo menos faça um teste antes.

Abraço.

----------


## leysle

> Amigo os Radwin funcionam muito bem, tenho em enlace com eles de 54km e passo 80 mega, entao antes de falar que um equipamento nao presta, pelo menos faça um teste antes.
> 
> Abraço.


80 megas com ctz não é full, quanto que fica o seu ping passando estes 80 megas
nao falei que ele nao presta apenas que nao pode ser comparado a um radio profissional em banda licenciada
comparar ASGA SIAE NEC SERAGON com radwin fala serio.

----------


## rondonet

É meu caro Leso, ops *leysle*, você tem muito o que aprender ainda. Abraços

----------


## edsaboia

> 80 megas com ctz não é full, quanto que fica o seu ping passando estes 80 megas
> nao falei que ele nao presta apenas que nao pode ser comparado a um radio profissional em banda licenciada
> comparar ASGA SIAE NEC SERAGON com radwin fala serio.


Amigo se vc acha que um Rádio pra ser profissional tem que ser banda licenciada, eu nem vou mais discutir com vc.

----------


## leysle

não é so banda licenciada mais radio profissional não usa MIMO como o radio que vcs estão defendendo tanto

----------


## rondonet

Edcarlos, não adianta discutir com este Leso, ops lesyle, da para perceber que ele não entendo de Rádio, só está aqui para tumutuar. Deve ser algum provedorzinho de fundo de quintal.

----------


## leysle

Fundo que quintal é investir em fibra e radio profissional licenciado kkkk vc que nao sabe o que é provedor meu amigo vc ja esta acostumado com links de no maximo 2 megas quando vc trabalhar com bandar de verdade acima dos 100 megas vc vai saber o que eu estou falando.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Na boa,após os isentivos de sorte no exito do enlace,não vi nada que contribuí realmente com o tópico como conhecimento etc etc e etc, tsc tsc tsc  :Stick Out Tongue: 

por parte do autor sim,dados e dicas inclusive adendos feitos por outros usuários.

----------


## edsaboia

> Na boa,após os isentivos de sorte no exito do enlace,não vi nada que contribuí realmente com o tópico como conhecimento etc etc e etc, tsc tsc tsc


Faço suas as minhas Palavras Jailton...acho que a intenção desse tópico era discutirmos as capacidades desses enlaces com essa distancia toda, vamos aguardar para vermos os resultados, pelo oque eu vi desse projeto um ponto principal vai ser dimencionar as baterias, pois nessa região chega a chover por mais de uma semana seguida.

Abraço

----------


## speedturbo

aew galera, pra quem nao sabe a Radwin é da Ceragon... será se presta? http://www.ceragon.com/newproduct.asp?ID=12 eu uso ha um ano e nunca tive problemas, funcionando em um enlace de 115km 





> 80 megas com ctz não é full, quanto que fica o seu ping passando estes 80 megas
> nao falei que ele nao presta apenas que nao pode ser comparado a um radio profissional em banda licenciada
> comparar ASGA SIAE NEC SERAGON com radwin fala serio.

----------


## rondonet

http://www.ceragon.com/files/Ceragon...0-Brochure.pdf




> aew galera, pra quem nao sabe a Radwin é da Ceragon... será se presta? http://www.ceragon.com/newproduct.asp?ID=12 eu uso ha um ano e nunca tive problemas, funcionando em um enlace de 115km

----------


## vpnvyrtual

> amigo ja que vc vai colocar em 5,8 nao torre tanta grana assim compra rockt m5 titaniun que tem o mesmo hard do seu suposto "radinho profissional" e para locais no meio do nada que nao tem interferencia de satelite ele vai funcionar uma maravilha
> as antenas sei que vc vai usar as as disk da ubnt de 34dbi sao as que a wdc vendem.



Cara. Realmente voce nem faz ideia do que esta falando amigão. Os rockets são excelentes mesmo, mas não chegam nem perto do Radwin não. So pra ter uma ideia os rockets tem uma limitação real de trafego de 100 Mbps e os Radwin conseguem manter bem melhor do que isso. Os radwin aqui suportam 100 mbps full, pois testamos aqui com 100 Mbps full Embratel em ambas as pontas e não houve diferença.
Interferencia de satelite? Onde voce tirou isso? Todo o planeta é bombardeado diariamente por frenquencias satelites de todas as magnitudes.
Recomendo que voce monte um enlace com os Ropckets e depois com os Radwin e faça o teste. Aqui os Rockets nem sequer chagaram perto. Não menospreze algo que voce nem sequer conhece. Adquira um e faça os testes para depois chamar de "radinho". Parece coisa de quem conhece algumas "coisinhas" sobre oassunto.

----------


## leandromaciel

Kracas bicho, to com edsaboia, rondonet e jailton, o objetivo aki e discutir a viabilidade técnica e não financeira, mesmo pq o forum se chama under-linux e não under-dolar é pra assunto tecnico e não financeiro.
Agora se fazem tanta questão de saber do financeiro os dados estão todos ai:
Quer saber quantas torres? divide 1050km / 50km cada torre = 21 enlaces
Quer saber o custo de cada torre? soma ai, radwin, paineis solares, torre, controlador, bateria, vai saber o custo de cada torre
Quer saber quanto ele vai ganhar? liga na embratel ou na OI, veja o preço do link e pense bem, tem relato aki neste post de gente pagando 19 mil por 2Mb, 8 mil/mb, se ele vender a 2mil cada mb tá muito barato pra aquela região, dá pra ganhar por baixo R$ 1500,00 pra cada mb vendido, isso ja descontados impostos e tudo.
Para e pensa galera, extremamente viável!
So faltava um cara com coragem e um com o dinheiro pra fazer, louvável a empreitada do pessoal da RondoNet, estão de parabéns!

Renato, uma sugestão, dê uma pesquisada a respeito do uso de energia eólica ao inves da solar pra aquela região, conheci pessoas que trabalharam na OI e Embratel naquela região e lá fica muitos dias sem sol nenhum, e com torre de 90m o vento que pega la encima é excelente, hoje um gerador eólico de 700w vai custar uns 2mil, transformar isso em 48v e depois injetar no controlador.
Uma opinião, é possível que você até ja tenha analisado esta hipotese, se ela não se tornou viável porta os motivos ai pra gente compatilhar o conhecimento.

----------


## rondonet

Não tinha pensado na questão eólica, mas dar uma estudada aqui, obrigado amigo pela sugestao.

----------


## agnaldos

Amigo, boa sorte para vc, eu tambem tenho um elance de 350 km com Rockts M5, não é tarefa difícil não o dificil é montar torre o resto e moleza e com dois anos de uso nesse elance nunca um radio foi queimado por raio. Aterre a torre e não coloque para-raio (pois ele atrai) Se eu fosse vc eu iria de http://www.wi2be.com/lumina/ (lumina) mais caro que os radwin, mais é melhor sem contar q o suporte e fabricação é Brasileira e vc pode comprar pelo BNDS. Tem um radio q passa 350 megas se vc colocar dois na mesma antena vc vai p/ 700 megas.
Boa sorte meu amigo.

----------


## sidicol

Olha sinceramente eu não entendo o motivos de tantos ataques assim.
Acho isto possível sim tanto financeiro como tecnicamente.
Não vamos esquecer o que e já foi dito anteriormente aqui, sobre link muito caro sobre somente satélite pagar 15mil 16mil.
Eu mesmo pagava 3.800,00 2mb, em uma ultima proposta foi me passado o preço de 5.800,00 por 2mb da operadora “OI”
Infelizmente ninguém gosta de gastar uma fortuna somente por gastar não. E sim porque estamos no ramo e possível mente enxergou algo de bom nisto.
Eu mesmo tenho uma rede de 200km sozinho minha, a qual depois dela tenho provedores que pega link comigo, que esta ai mais uns 500km a 600km de distancia de mim. A qual la nem link tem so de satélite pagava 16mil 1.5mb imagina isto, se o cara não vai fazer uma estrutura desta.
Bom em fim. Agora sobre os radio sim são em 5.8 alias 2.4 / 4.9/5.8 mais em comparação o que se tem no mercado em 5.8 se não for o melhor fica junto dos melhores.
Agora vir falar que melhor usar um rocket , mk, cartão sr71-15 ou nunca teve a oportunidade de colocar os 2 para rodar na mesma situação ou esta muito enganado mesmo. Agora eu posso afirma aqui e estão ai as fotos para comprava.
Tenho este link com radwin 2000c a 2 anos em funcionamento, passando 97mb de uso constante, Agora sim estou projetando minha rede para mudar para radio de frequência licenciada (rádios da WNI) motivo a qual vo precisar de mais banda. Mais trabalhei viabilizei com radwin e agora sim troca, agora imagina o valor deste radio licenciado e antenas a 2 anos atrás.
E “*leysle*” pare de falar tanta abrobrinha, e va se atualizar primeiro. (compara um rocket com radwin)

----------


## sidicol

Ta ai meu amigo ... a distancia e o quanto ta passando... e ai passa ou nao passa ? o tal radinho como vc fala!!!! Tenta fazer isto ai com garantia com rocket e posta ai.

----------


## sidicol

isto renato tem que ver isto, mais nao da para usar somente uma das tecnologia, eu particulamente uso as 2 turbina e paineis solar.

----------


## leysle

aos amigos que pegam o bonde andando
nao falei que rockt m5 era igual a radwin falei que o hardware do rockt m5 titaniun era o mesmo que radwin, nao falei de comparações de desempenho entre os 2 então não venham distorcendo os fatos
o que eu sugeri no poste inicial foi colocar rádios profissionais licenciados na frequência de 6.5 ghz com antenas de 1,20m que vc teria um trafego de 230/230 megas com 2ms de latência nao os 90/13 megas com ping 98 ms com este seu radio, ai a 2 anos atras claro que era ate viável mais hoje meu amigo nao é mais vc mesmo ja esta trocando
para se esta trocando é pq não serve mais para vc então pela diferençá de preço é bem melhor pegar um radio melhor licenciado do que pegar um radio com limitações que terão que ser substituídos, os rádios da WNI mesmo na configuração 4x0 passa ate 1.4gb full, de quantos radwin vc precisa para passar esta banda toda? ha outro detalhe 90/13 não é full não, full é 90/90
depois amigo que vc colocar os rádios da wni vc vai comprovar o que eu estou falando e dizer "minha nossa como pq eu nao usei isso antes"

----------


## pedrocampos

Parabens Renato, espero que a Rondonet tenha sucesso nessa empreitada, se precisar de algo é só falar ja estamos levando para o Pará na cidade de Tucurui utilizando a rede da eletronorte e ja estamos em fase do projeto....

Boa Sorte são os Votos da Telnet

----------


## rondonet

Obrigado grande amigo!

----------


## armc_2003

> Amigo, Radwin é um Rádio Profissional, 80km não da visada, e o Radwin passa 100mbps.
> Este Rádio que você está falando não fecha 80km, muito menos passa 200mbps full. Abraços.


E vc estava indo tao bem em seus comentarios ...



____________
Andre

----------


## armc_2003

> aos amigos que pegam o bonde andando
> nao falei que rockt m5 era igual a radwin falei que o hardware do rockt m5 titaniun era o mesmo que radwin, nao falei de comparações de desempenho entre os 2 então não venham distorcendo os fatos
> o que eu sugeri no poste inicial foi colocar rádios profissionais licenciados na frequência de 6.5 ghz com antenas de 1,20m que vc teria um trafego de 230/230 megas com 2ms de latência nao os 90/13 megas com ping 98 ms com este seu radio, ai a 2 anos atras claro que era ate viável mais hoje meu amigo nao é mais vc mesmo ja esta trocando
> para se esta trocando é pq não serve mais para vc então pela diferençá de preço é bem melhor pegar um radio melhor licenciado do que pegar um radio com limitações que terão que ser substituídos, os rádios da WNI mesmo na configuração 4x0 passa ate 1.4gb full, de quantos radwin vc precisa para passar esta banda toda? ha outro detalhe 90/13 não é full não, full é 90/90
> depois amigo que vc colocar os rádios da wni vc vai comprovar o que eu estou falando e dizer "minha nossa como pq eu nao usei isso antes"


Penso que o colega foi muito feliz no comentário.
Jah que tah na chuva ...


_______________
Andre

----------


## leysle

Quem cala consente se ficaram calados é porque ficou tudo esclarecido.

----------


## rondonet

Eu postei o enlace que estou fazendo com o intuito de vocês acompanharem, eu dispenso comentários negativos, como vou dar manutenção só diz a respeito a mim, se o Radwin presta ou não presta, se passa banda ou não passa, problema meu, dispenso comentários medilcres. Até porque a Empresa possui um avião caso seja necessário usar para dar manutenção. Grato

----------


## sidicol

TAmbem fica todo mundo fazendo cada tipo de comentario, que pelo amor de Deus ne.
Quem esta na chuva e para se molhar.
Se esta fazendo, algo de bom nisto eu viu então pronto.

----------


## Zarttron

Não vamo apela galera. Parabens mais ainda pro cara que mesmo com comentarios negativos ainda se mantem com a ideia fixa e adiante positivo, pior que tem muita gente aqui que se acha brabo e abre as pernas no primeiro desafio. Na boa mesmo esse negocio de tu vem aqui e eu vou ai é coisa de ignorante. Aqui o pessoal era pra se ajudar e nao ficar fudendo e metendo o dedo nos olhos dos outros e isso sim acaba com a nossa classe.

----------


## leysle

Todos aqui deram conselhos ou fizeram criticas para poder ajudar, mais o senhor todo poderoso dono deste tópico que precisou fazer um curso para aprender a configurar um radwin "pelo amor de Deus um radio que vc só precisa configurar o ssid que o resto ele se vira sozinho" fechou se em sua ignorância e começou a agredir todos aqui no fórum que fala alguma coisa.
eu mesmo sugeri que em vez dele gastar 14 mil com radwin e antenas de 34db ele poderia gastar 17 mil em radio digital licenciado na frequência de 6.5ghz que no Brasil vc pode trabalhar com canalização de 40mhz o que daria uma banda de 245 megas fulll com antenas de 1,20m que o rendimento seria infinitamente melhor. No entanto ele deve estar com medo de perder o emprego por só saber configurar radwin que na distancia que ele pretende usar só vai passar estourado 120 half.
Bom que a empresa dele tem avião cobrando 130 pilas em 40k de internet eu também teria um rsrs, o senhor magaiver vai passar de avião pular de para-quedas em cima da torre resolver o problema e depois vai ser iscado novamente para o avião tudo isso em tempo cronometrado de 59 segundos.

----------


## Zarttron

o leysle pode ter sido infeliz em todas as suas colocações mas a ultima relação entre radwin e radios com frequencia licenciada e com antenas de 1,20 eu tenho que concordar, existem sim ao preço medio que ele passou no par de radios com antenas, agora sem detonar nao va de lumina apesar de falarem extremamente bem sobre os lumina, esse sim tem que puxar para o lado economico pois me pediram 32 k no par de radios e antenas. Agora se o lado financeiro deve ser deixado de lado e sim na viabilidade eu colocaria so lumina apesar do valor. Mas entendi que o colega nao veio pedir ajuda e sim somente postar resultados sobre o enlace e percebi que o mesmo so esta aceitando comentarios sobre aterramento e alimentação.

----------


## rondonet

magaiver, adorei kkk.

----------


## leysle

> magaiver, adorei kkk.


kkkkkkkk sim amigo se fosse americano seria MacGyver e ele iria de helicóptero e faria o reparo em 29 segundos mais como é interiorano é Magaiver mesmo que vai de avião e pula de para-quedas.

----------


## Zarttron

Concordo com vc Marcio, porem pude ver que o mesmo não quer apenas elogios e sim ajuda não em equipamentos a serem utilizados no enlace propriamente dito uma vez que ele está ciente do que usar, e sim como aterramentos e energia. Acho que podemos partir desse ponto ja que um colega sugeriu a eolica e eu dependendo do caso ja sou a favor da solar. Mas depende do clima da região, pois existem locais que é de conhecimento de todos que chove por semanas tornando a solar um tanto problematica porem nao impossivel.

----------


## Ximango

> Acho que está confundindo as coisas brother , eu fui bem claro,, NÃO É O UNDER QUE QUER SABER DOS RENDIMENTOS DE NINGUÉM E MUITO MENOS EU, AGORA EU , MINHA PESSOA, QUE PERGUNTEI SOBRE *CUSTO BENEFÍCIOS* , NÃO PERGUNTEI O RENDIMENTO DE NINGUÉM , AFIRMEI SOBRE RENDIMENTOS QUE CONHECIMENTOS PODEM NOS TRAZER,, grande parte de problemas que acontecem aqui no Under são por falta de interpretação nos termos que postamos.


*Custo e benefício* são duas variáveis utilizadas para mensurar viabilidade, economicidade... e não tem nada haver com conhecimento técnico e sei que você tem. Então, porque insistes em ser desagradável ou tens vocação para tal?

Há mais de 4 meses tomei ciência deste projeto, como conheço o trabalho, vocação comercial e seriedades desta empresa, acredito que concluirão o projeto. Se apresentar falhas técnicas e comerciais, não teremos nada com isto e nem motivos para importunar quem nos pede para acrescentar informações técnicas. Vamos se ater aos fatos!

Destrato é trato com a inveja.

----------


## Ximango

> Em respeito ao fórum irei lhe responder amigo !
> Ninguém aqui pois em xeque a reputação ou seriedade da empresa que aqui postou o tópico.
> Como muito experiente que sou e como muitos aqui também são apenas questionei sobre a quantidade de torres necessárias para tal projeto e como seria a manutenção das mesmas.
> Faça o seguinte Under-Linux Baby , pegue carona no avião do nosso amigo do tópico e vai dar um passeio por aí e colher mais experiências.
> Vlw !



Under-Linux Baby, não vem a ser defeito, mais se achar muito experiente compete com seu comportamento todo tosco de ser. Vou respeitar o post do colega, não alimentarei sua insaciável sede de celeuma. Não mereceras mais nenhuma palavra minha...

----------


## conexaoweb

Bom,sou mais um ninguem aqui,mas vamos la.O maior quationamento foi a parte finaceira.bom,vamos pensar um pouquinho.Pra montar estas torres a empresa vai gastar em torno de uns 60.000 por torre=total 1.260.000.Despesas mensais com aluguel e manutenção em torno de uns 10.000 mensal.Um link de uns 100 mb eles vão pagar uns 10.000, sai 100,00 o mb.La no Amazonas como ja disseram aqui ta quase 9.000 o mb.Se a empresa vender la o mb por 2.000,vai dar um valor bruto de 180.000.Tirando as despesas,que seja vai de 30,000,ainda sobra 150.000 por mês.Em menos de 10 meses o investimento se paga.Claro que não vai ser tão facil vender logo de cara os 90mb.Mas pra uma obra deste tamanho,com certeza ja teem tudo pranejado.Isso jama-se empreendedorismo.acho que se escreve assim,kkkkk.Com um pouco de pesquisa,estudos e um bom projeto com engenheiros e tecnicos da área,e é claro um pouco de $$$ pra dar inicio,consegu-se facilmente um financiamento pra isso.

----------


## izaufernandes

Amigo, pelo que andei pesquisando o radwin com 90mb de trafego tem ping médio de 30ms. Com 20 repetições você já colocou a latência na conta?

----------


## leysle

> Amigo, pelo que andei pesquisando o radwin com 90mb de trafego tem ping médio de 30ms. Com 20 repetições você já colocou a latência na conta?


isso eu falei com ele aqui mais deixa para la, por estar acostumado a usar link satélite deve achar ping de 500 ms uma maravilha.

----------


## biohazzard

So uma duvida, quais os equipmentos você esta colocando mesmo em cada torre? não estou falando de radios, mas de Nobreak, Router etc.

----------


## rondonet

*Primeiras Fotos*:

----------


## biohazzard

Cara nunca duvide de um Maluco da computação, dizer que é impossível, é apenas combustível para ativar mais ainda a sua ideia.
Mas eu ainda continuo achando duas coisas, primeiro deve ter grana publica ai de alguma forma, segundo isto irá baratear os link por ai, ou tão somente será mais um, e agora com nova lei da banda larga que tem que garantir minimo 20% na casa do cliente , será que tem com? qual seria o valor 1 um mega para o cliente final?

----------


## biohazzard

Cara esta casinha onde tem os painéis de energia solar, abaixo dela tem algumas caixas herméticas, o ideal ai seria construir um comodo de madeira, ou alvenaria, ai esta muito vulneral a roubo.

----------


## vpnvyrtual

Cara, nessa distancia ae que 1050 Km que não tanta o ping de ponta a ponta não pode passar dos 30 a 70 ms. Os caras vão roubar esses equipamentos seu. Aqui roubaram de uma empresa que traz via Radio de Natal e Joinvile.

Ficaram 1 semana Offline e varios processos. Levanta isso na torre.

----------


## biohazzard

Cara quando eu era mais novo, tinha meus 15 anos eu era o capeta, ainda quando juntava minha patota, só dava merda,normalmente era eu que tinha as ideias, se agente via alguma coisa que era interessante agente futricava, até por que agente fazia eletrônica no senac, ai vc já viu, o que eu mais meus colegas desmontamos de equipamentos só para ver o que era não esta na historia, hoje com internet, Smartphone com aplicativos que vc so apota para o objeto e fala o que é para que serve e o valor, pode ter certeza que estes equipamentos ai não iram durar. Aqui em Belo Horizonte o pessoal arromba as torres e carrega os equipamentos imagina ai.

----------


## rondonet

Este ficou 48km e passou 128mb full.

----------


## endnet

Parabéns,

Agora me diz uma coisa, os rádios são 48v??




> Este ficou 48km e passou 128mb full.

----------


## rondonet

São sim!





> Parabéns,
> 
> Agora me diz uma coisa, os rádios são 48v??

----------


## biohazzard

Cara, aproveitando o seu tópico estou observado que esta utilizando Radwin, aqui eu estou projetando um enlance de 50Km, e tenho pretensão de trafegar algo próximo de 200Mbps agregado, saberia me informa qual equipamento teria esta capacidade? Será que Airmux 400c valeria apena? estou perguntando por que vi um video feito pelo Luiz da Azlink, afirmando obter estes valores, como vc esta em uma empreitada e escolheu o Radwin, certamente é por que foi a melhor solução, custo beneficio.

----------


## rondonet

Coloque 2 pares de Radwin 2000c com Rocket Disk 34 que você fecha tranquilo. uma torre a 25km da outra





> Cara, aproveitando o seu tópico estou observado que esta utilizando Radwin, aqui eu estou projetando um enlance de 50Km, e tenho pretensão de trafegar algo próximo de 200Mbps agregado, saberia me informa qual equipamento teria esta capacidade? Será que Airmux 400c valeria apena? estou perguntando por que vi um video feito pelo Luiz da Azlink, afirmando obter estes valores, como vc esta em uma empreitada e escolheu o Radwin, certamente é por que foi a melhor solução, custo beneficio.

----------


## leysle

> Este ficou 48km e passou 128mb full.


 48km 128 fulll só acredito vendo agregado ate pode ser.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Este ficou 48km e passou 128mb full.


Parabéns. sucesso no restante do projeto amigo. e poste fotos para nós acompanharmos ok.
Abraço.
Deus Abençoe.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> *Primeiras Fotos*:
> 
> Anexo 40176Anexo 40177Anexo 40178Anexo 40179Anexo 40180Anexo 40181Anexo 40182Anexo 40183Anexo 40184Anexo 40185Anexo 40186Anexo 40187Anexo 40188Anexo 40189Anexo 40190Anexo 40191Anexo 40192Anexo 40193Anexo 40194Anexo 40195Anexo 40196Anexo 40197Anexo 40198Anexo 40199Anexo 40200Anexo 40201


Parabens,, Porém vi que estás utilizando somente o radome da ubiquiti....
No seu caso, pense na possibilidade de usar radomeshield (escudo) junto a estas antenas. melhora muito o sinal. 
elimina qualquer interferência nas antenas e você terá mais durabilidade do que somente usando o radome simples.
Mas pelas fotos, vai ficar excelente o Link. Parabens a toda equipe.

----------


## biohazzard

De uma olhada no _Radome Shield_ http://azlink.com.br/produtos/radome-shield/ aproveite para ver o link.

----------


## rondonet

As torres não suportam este tipo de Randome amigo, e não tem interferencias. Abraços

----------


## rondonet



----------


## standart

Parabéns amigo Renato!! Como já te falei, fiquei invejado que seu desafio tenha sido o dobro do tamanho do meu...hoje eu já não topo pegar outro, mas se fosse uns 2 anos antes eu toparia quebrar esse seu record ai...kkkk

abraços

Isaac

----------


## Zarttron

Quantos metros tem esse pop ?

----------


## GC-Telecom

Fazemos parte desta loucura e é com muito orgulho que somos a empresa contratante deste serviço de implantação junto a Rondonet Telecom de Ariquemes. Nossa matriz fica em Humaitá – Amazonas e filiais em Santo Antonio do Matupí (180), Apuí e Lábrea, cidades que serão contempladas inicialmente com o projeto.

Quanto a viabilidade financeira, creio que a conta é simples, a um bom tempo estamos pagando cerca de 45 mil reais por mês de link para essas cidades, todas via satélite, portanto, o custo diminuirá e cremos que o investimento será compensatório a longo prazo.

----------


## MorpheusX

Rondonet...

Tu é um fanfarrão.. kkkkkkk (brincadeira)

O Renato, parabéns velho, fico feliz em vez que a rede esta dando certo... Espero que agora as coisas melhorem aqui na cidade...  :Big Grin:

----------


## MorpheusX

> Fazemos parte desta loucura e é com muito orgulho que somos a empresa contratante deste serviço de implantação junto a Rondonet Telecom de Ariquemes. Nossa matriz fica em Humaitá – Amazonas e filiais em Santo Antonio do Matupí (180), Apuí e Lábrea, cidades que serão contempladas inicialmente com o projeto.
> 
> Quanto a viabilidade financeira, creio que a conta é simples, a um bom tempo estamos pagando cerca de 45 mil reais por mês de link para essas cidades, todas via satélite, portanto, o custo diminuirá e cremos que o investimento será compensatório a longo prazo.



Isso ae... Parabens aos amigos, Ronaldo, Vilson, Renato e toda a equipe... Estão de parabéns!!!

----------


## mutuka

O mundo se divide em duas partes os que falam e os que fasem!
O under precisa de gente assim, que faz e prova que fez.


Parabéms!!!!

----------


## rondonet

Obrigado pelo apoio amigo, criticar é fácil, o dificil é ser eu.!






> O mundo se divide em duas partes os que falam e os que fasem!
> O under precisa de gente assim, que faz e prova que fez.
> 
> 
> Parabéms!!!!

----------


## lcesargc

ja ta pronto ??
mostre como ficou?? ta passando a banda que queria?? e o ping como ficou??

----------


## evertonsoares

A maior dúvida nesse transporte com certeza é a latência e throughput. Ja trabalhei com Radwin e o que agradava nele é a confiabilidade, praticidade e interface de configuração, porém não deixa de ter as limitações do 5.8Ghz. Sempre os PPS, interferência e latência foram as dores de cabeça. Se for para atender clientes finais com qualidade razoável esse equipamento atende bem as expectativas, porém se tiver de vender banda corporativa de alta qualidade não tem acordo. Com certeza os enlaces licenciados trabalhando na casa dos micro-segundos são a solução ideal e possibilitam "N" saltos sem problemas de latência. Com o tempo poderá tbm ir investindo e inserindo radios licenciados aos poucos deixando os Radwin como Redundância.

----------


## filipegabrielcferro

> 


PQP... lindo de mais... parabéns a RONDONET... lindo mesmo... amo esse tipo de desafio, parabéns pela coragem amigo... deve ser incrivel trabalhar nessas condições... eu penso no que a pessoa pega de experiêcia após terminar um projeto dessa proporção, eu subo em torres de 26mts.. trabalho so com ubiquiti, aquarios e mikrotik e ja fico feliz igual menino novo quando ganha presente kkkkkk... mas quando eu tiver um currilum a altura, te envio huaheuhauehae

att...

----------


## uesleycorrea

Duas perguntas: Qual a altura dessa torre e qual a bitola do cabo usado para levar os 48v até os Radwin?

Parabéns pelo projeto.

----------


## rondonet

Breve novas fotos gente.... Muita Chuva aqui.

----------


## biohazzard

Levando o progresso, é isso mesmo bro, continua assim, e sucesso na finalização desta etapa.

----------


## Smart

Parabéns, muito sucesso nesta empreitada!!!

Vale a pena pesquisar sobre rádios licenciados, hoje em dia muitos são capazes de levar 200..300 mb... com antenas de 90 a 1,80 e pelo visto, não conheço o terreno, o mesmo me parece ser plano, você teria bastante sucesso com estes equipamentos, fica aí uma dica para o futuro... pense com carinho em rádios Ceragon.

----------


## adbthomaz

Boa sorte, com certeza vai dar tudo certo, já deu.

----------


## andreribeiro49

Cara..

O link aí é cara pra caramba heim....sem dúvida é um investimento alto e de risco, mas se vc acertar será um grande feito...

Boa sorte!!!

----------


## Junior51

Cobrando 140 reais por um mega... pode fazer enlace até na lua se quiser.<br><br>Depois falam que as operadoras de telefonia fixa é que exploram o bolso.

----------


## biohazzard

Caso seja 1Mb com qualidade, esta barato, muito barato mesmo, pois 1Mb de um Vsat, é muito caro, já tive net via sat 300Kbps, pagava em torno de 500 reais, esta é a realidade dos regiões mais afastadas. Até mesmo, nos grandes centro internet de 1Mb quando começou, custava mais ou menos isto, ou seja como ai não tem outra solução, e niguem será doido de montar uma infra assim para competir, so lamento meu amigo, vc não tem outra escolha. Ou usa a nuvem de fumaça, tambor, gritos, rio, qualquer coisa pra si comunicar, por que net mais barata que isso vc não terá tão cedo...

----------


## tiagomatias

Renato, parabéns meu nobre. Fico muito feliz em ver minha cidade aonde cresci formar grandes homen com tal potencial!!!

Abraços.

----------


## grande999

pow acabei de comprar o banda C...tava pensando subir o amazonas....pequenos provedores sofrem

----------


## rondonet

Novas Fotos, em alguns pontos mudamos para Rocket Titanium, performance ecelente.


Anexo 42350Anexo 42351Anexo 42352Anexo 42353

----------


## demattos

> Novas Fotos, em alguns pontos mudamos para Rocket Titanium, performance ecelente.
> 
> 
> 
> Anexo 42323Anexo 42324Anexo 42325Anexo 42326Anexo 42327Anexo 42328Anexo 42329Anexo 42330Anexo 42331Anexo 42332Anexo 42333Anexo 42334


Amigo as fotos nao aparecem, faz um album seria legal, estou curioso para ver a extrutura, abracos estamos torcendo por esta empreitada

----------


## uesleycorrea

Nenhum dos anexos aparece, meu amigo. Segue a dica do @*demattos*.

----------


## Smart

> Amigo as fotos nao aparecem, faz um album seria legal, estou curioso para ver a extrutura, abracos estamos torcendo por esta empreitada


Também estou curioso, pretendo implantar Titanium nos POPs

----------


## rondonet

Evaporação na Amazônia, a cada 2 horas chove, dai vem sol e a agua sobe de novo, 2 horas depois volta a chover, fica assim todo o tempo.

----------


## alternativainfo

o que vocês poderiam fazer e matar a cobra e mostrar o pau, falam, falam bem do radio e não mostram nada de trafego faz um vídeo ai e posta aqui pra todo mundo ver.ai eu acredito que passa x de banda..

- - - Atualizado - - -

o que vocês poderiam fazer e matar a cobra e mostrar o pau, falam, falam bem do radio e não mostram nada de trafego faz um vídeo ai e posta aqui pra todo mundo ver.ai eu acredito que passa x de banda..

----------


## Alrino

Porque usou rocket titanium, os radwin 2000c não estão atendendo, qual foi o melhor resultado que conseguiu com rocket titanium?

----------


## biohazzard

A unica explicação seria o custo operacional, ao si utilizar o radwin, o que já havia comentado no inicio do projeto, mas si tiver como explicar a mudança pra nos agradecemos.

- - - Atualizado - - -

A unica explicação seria o custo operacional, ao si utilizar o radwin, o que já havia comentado no inicio do projeto, mas si tiver como explicar a mudança pra nos agradecemos.

----------


## rondonet

Gente, onde vai passar maior trafego, usei Radwin, onde vai usar menor trafego, Rocket Titanium GPS

- - - Atualizado - - -

Rocket Titanium 30km voce passar 90 mb full tranquilamente com rocket disk 34.

----------


## Alrino

Quantos mbs vc conseguiu com rockets m5 titanium gps?

----------


## juniortv

alguém conhece essa empresa:

*G4S Technology Brasil conquista o maior contrato de sua história*
A G4S Technology Brasil acaba de conquistar um importante contrato junto à TELEBRAS, empresa vinculada ao Ministério das Comunicações e responsável por fornecer serviços de acesso dedicado à internet aos prestadores de serviços de telecomunicações, além de prover infraestrutura a serviços de telecomunicações prestados por empresas privadas.

Trata-se do maior contrato já assinado pela G4S Technology no Brasil em toda a sua história, no valor de *R$ 135 milhões*, e compreende toda a certificação e ativação de infraestrutura de redes e cabos de fibras ópticas. Caberá à G4S o trabalho de passagem de fibra óptica de um ponto a outro, oferencendo a infraestrutura necessária para implantação de internet banda larga nos cinco estados que a G4S se saiu vencedora: Amazonas, Acre, Amapá, Roraima e Tocantins. Os trabalhos em tecnologia serão realizados apenas depois da execução e implantação desta parte mais bruta dos serviços.

*Cabeamento quilométrico*

No Plano Nacional de Banda Larga, a G4S vai oferecer, aproximadamente, 2240 km de cabos de fibra óptica nos cinco estados compreendidos no contrato, sendo 520 km no Amazonas e em Tocantins, e 400 km no Acre, no Amapá e em Roraima. O estado do Amazonas, principalmente a cidade de Manaus, terá prioridade no início dos trabalhos, por ser uma das sedes da Copa do Mundo do Brasil em 2014. Todo esse cabeamento fará com que a região Norte, carente de nuvens de banda larga, tenha, enfim, uma estrutura sólida e eficiente.

*Projeto cria uma vertente para a empresa*

Segundo Sérgio Diniz, gerente de licitações da G4S Technology Brasil, esse contrato junto à TELEBRAS será o pontapé inicial para uma atuação ainda mais forte da empresa no ramo das telecomunicações. _"Esse contrato abriu uma nova vertical dentro da empresa qundo falamos de infraestrutura em telecomunicações, por ser um trabalho essencial, bruto, e que traz um resultado financeiro considerável”_, disse Diniz.
O porte da G4S Technology no Brasil e no mundo, aliada à presença em âmbito nacional e o portfólio de obras de grande porte já executadas, foram os diferenciais que colocaram a empresa em condições de disputar um projeto desta envergadura.

----------


## rondonet

*Ponto a Ponto 220km - Humaita Amazonas para Labrea Amazonas.
Levando 50 megas com Rocket Titanium M5 GPS

Parte 01* - Rondonet Telecom, com a gente não existem distâncias!

----------


## rondonet

*Ponto a Ponto 220km - Humaita Amazonas para Labrea Amazonas.
Levando 50 megas com Rocket Titanium M5 GPS

Parte 02* - Rondonet Telecom, com a gente não existem distâncias!

----------


## rondonet

*Ponto a Ponto 220km - Humaita Amazonas para Labrea Amazonas.
Levando 50 megas com Rocket Titanium M5 GPS

Parte 03* - Rondonet Telecom, com a gente não existem distâncias!

----------


## pedrocampos

Parabens pelo trabalho e espero muito sucesso nesse transporte.

*Atenciosamente,*

----------


## Geeek

Maravilhoso, sucessos a vocês!

----------


## EribertoTorres

Sou obrigado a poluir o post só para parabenizar pela iniciativa. Já tinha lido aqui no under um enlace parecido, mas o teu caso é recente e documentado. Parabéns mesmo.

Oxalá eu consiga fazer algo assim aqui no Peru, quem sabe nao montamos um backbone inalámbrico? jeje.

Abracos e sucessos.

----------


## rondonet

Se quizer vamso ai no Peru a fazemos para voce caro amigo.





> Sou obrigado a poluir o post só para parabenizar pela iniciativa. Já tinha lido aqui no under um enlace parecido, mas o teu caso é recente e documentado. Parabéns mesmo.
> 
> Oxalá eu consiga fazer algo assim aqui no Peru, quem sabe nao montamos um backbone inalámbrico? jeje.
> 
> Abracos e sucessos.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Se quizer vamso ai no Peru a fazemos para voce caro amigo.


Valeu o apoio. Sei que chegará o momento de puxar quilometros de rede para a Amazonia peruana. Tem locais tao desolados que sao mais facilmente alcancados do Brasil, do que saindo do Peru.

----------


## russasSAT

cara vc é muito fera mesmo e corajoso, estamos torcendo para dar tudo serto até o final de seu projeto,,, estou pensando em fazer um PTP de 150km com esses radios, qual antena vc me aconselha usar para essa distancia ,logico que vai ter repetidora rsrsr...desde ja agradeço....

----------


## EribertoTorres

Sem ser chato, longe disso, sendo apenas curioso mesmo hehe.
Ignorando os custos, esse enlace feito com rádios Ceragon passaria quanto de banda? Alguém tem uma estimativa? Ele, considerando que tenha visada, poderia fazer enlaces mais largos e colocar menos torres? Com o APC-5M no lugar dos Rocket Titanium, aumentaria a banda passante?

Tenho essas curiosidades, porque dada a geografia peruana terei que fazer alguns enlaces nao nesse porte, mas nesse estilo.

----------


## itelecom

Tenho um par de Radwin 2000 C com nota fiscal da WDC com mais ou menos um ano de uso. Por questões financeiras estou vendendo com até 25% de desconto sobre o valor do produto novo na mesma loja.

----------


## rondonet

Coloca Radwin 2000c a cada 35km com Rocket Disk 34, fica show.





> cara vc é muito fera mesmo e corajoso, estamos torcendo para dar tudo serto até o final de seu projeto,,, estou pensando em fazer um PTP de 150km com esses radios, qual antena vc me aconselha usar para essa distancia ,logico que vai ter repetidora rsrsr...desde ja agradeço....

----------


## rondonet

O Problema de Outros Radios tipo Ceragon entre outros que as antenas são pesadas e as torres nao suportam vento, em vez do APC-5M use Rocket Titanium M5 com sicronização por GPS a cada 35km que vc fecha 100mb full.





> Sem ser chato, longe disso, sendo apenas curioso mesmo hehe.
> Ignorando os custos, esse enlace feito com rádios Ceragon passaria quanto de banda? Alguém tem uma estimativa? Ele, considerando que tenha visada, poderia fazer enlaces mais largos e colocar menos torres? Com o APC-5M no lugar dos Rocket Titanium, aumentaria a banda passante?
> 
> Tenho essas curiosidades, porque dada a geografia peruana terei que fazer alguns enlaces nao nesse porte, mas nesse estilo.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> O Problema de Outros Radios tipo Ceragon entre outros que as antenas são pesadas e as torres nao suportam vento, em vez do APC-5M use Rocket Titanium M5 com sicronização por GPS a cada 35km que vc fecha 100mb full.


Beleza, valeu a dica  :Smile:

----------


## russasSAT

mais se nos ptp de 50 km com radwin 2000c Rocket Disk 34 e radome shield o que vc acha com visada ? desculpe pelas perguntas mais é pq vc entende bastante do asunto...obg

----------


## rondonet

48Km passando quase 90 megas quando tirei o Print da Tela do Radwin 2000c+Rocket Disk 34




- - - Atualizado - - -

Mandei o print do meu ai, da para voce ter uma idéia amigão.





> mais se nos ptp de 50 km com radwin 2000c Rocket Disk 34 e radome shield o que vc acha com visada ? desculpe pelas perguntas mais é pq vc entende bastante do asunto...obg

----------


## Alrino

Próximo enlace a ser feito pela Rondonet, será Rio Branco-Acre até Boca do Acre-AM, estamos juntos nessa jornada, abraços a todos da Rondonet.

----------


## helpnet

> radwin pode ser bom onde não tem outros enlaces mais profissional não chega a ser não meu amigo se em 80 km vc nao tem visada é uma coisa agora dizer que radio profissional de verdade não passar esta esta banda esta bastante equivocado olha ai radios olha ai radios da ASGA 79km e outro de 86km antenas de 1,20m realmente nao passa 200 megas full passa mais amigo 230 megas full
> Anexo 39495Anexo 39494


Onde comprou esse Rack? Quanto pagou?

----------


## leysle

hora hora hora 
quem tanto defendeu o radwin e agora esta usando m5 titanuin
não do 1 ano para ter que começar a trocar por radio licenciado
lalalalala

----------


## EribertoTorres

> hora hora hora 
> quem tanto defendeu o radwin e agora esta usando m5 titanuin
> não do 1 ano para ter que começar a trocar por radio licenciado
> lalalalala


Em algum ponto eu perguntei porque dos Rockets e ele explicou. Tem sua motivaçao para usar Radwin ou Rocket.

E só um dado: Rocket é um brinquedo barato, nenhuma carrier que eu consultei aqui usa isso, ou é Radwin ou no mínimo Powerbrige M5 com frequencia licenciada.

----------


## rondonet

Onde vou passar 10 megas, não ah razão para usar Radwin, por isso usei Rocket Titanium M5 com Sicronização por GPS. Os Dois são Otimos equipamentos, e cada caso é um caso. Falar é fácil, o dificil é ser eu!

- - - Atualizado - - -

Nilko, paguei 2 mil no Rack





> Onde comprou esse Rack? Quanto pagou?

----------


## rondonet

Siga nos: http://www.facebook.com/RondonetTelecom

----------


## sidicol

> hora hora hora 
> quem tanto defendeu o radwin e agora esta usando m5 titanuin
> não do 1 ano para ter que começar a trocar por radio licenciado
> lalalalala


Leysle ... veja que ele ta usando rocket onde ele nao precisa de tanta banda assim e assim custo e beneficio fica equilibrado. Certo
O que adianta ter uma Ferrari, para andar em buracos, ou seja, ele pode muito bem começar usando Radwin e que seja daqui um ano ele troca por radio licenciado, mais ai ele ja decolou, ja ta faturando, as coisa mudou, ai neste caso ele pode usar este radio no lugar dos rocket, 
Explemplo disto eu mesmo iniciei com rb 433 passei para rocket depois para Radwin depois 2 radwin e agora estou indo para os WNI, mais ate entao eu trabalhei, e hoje eu ja tenho onde colocar os meu Radwin
No meu ponto de vista tanto o Rocket , Radwin e Radios de frequencia licenciadas são muitos bom, mais cada um no seu lugar e tempo.
Att. Sidiney

----------


## rondonet

*Alguém já testou? O Par custa em Média 6 mil reais.*

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

> *Alguém já testou? O Par custa em Média 6 mil reais.*
> 
> 
> Anexo 43477



Placa do rádio muito similar as APC 5M-18 com algumas pequenas diferenças.

vou ver se tiro uma foto com resolução boa e posto aqui.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Aparentemente o bicho é bom.

----------


## rondonet

Por dentro do Radwin 2000C

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Por dentro do Radwin 2000C


Senhora diferenca. Quanto custa um bicho desses? E em que voltagem ele trabalha? Provavelmente vou ter que comprar um par de rádios de verdade. 

Renato ou alguém com mais prática que eu (quase todos do under rss), que rádio eu posso usar e ligar direto em 48 DC? Pergunto porque estou negociando um spot em uma torre e a operadora disse que para que eu possa usar a bateria de respaldo deles o rádio tem que ser alimentado direto em 48 DC e nao posso usar transformador 24>48. Pelo que sei os brinquedos da UBNT funcionam em 24 V (no máximo). Vi alguns APs para uso interno da D-Link que funcionam em 48 DC, mas rádio fora de Rocket, eu desconheco o funcionamento.

Abracos,

Eriberto

----------


## rondonet

Usa Rocket Titanium GPS amigo, usa 48Volts, òtimo Rádio, Ele tem processador de 550mhz e 64 de ram.





> Senhora diferenca. Quanto custa um bicho desses? E em que voltagem ele trabalha? Provavelmente vou ter que comprar um par de rádios de verdade. 
> 
> Renato ou alguém com mais prática que eu (quase todos do under rss), que rádio eu posso usar e ligar direto em 48 DC? Pergunto porque estou negociando um spot em uma torre e a operadora disse que para que eu possa usar a bateria de respaldo deles o rádio tem que ser alimentado direto em 48 DC e nao posso usar transformador 24>48. Pelo que sei os brinquedos da UBNT funcionam em 24 V (no máximo). Vi alguns APs para uso interno da D-Link que funcionam em 48 DC, mas rádio fora de Rocket, eu desconheco o funcionamento.
> 
> Abracos,
> 
> Eriberto

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Usa Rocket Titanium GPS amigo, usa 48Volts, òtimo Rádio, Ele tem processador de 550mhz e 64 de ram.


É uma sugestao, vou cotar e ver quanto me sairia. Para enlaces curtos tenho usado a Nanobridge, mas nesse caso só vou poder ir de 48 DC.

Poderia me indicar como fazer a ligacao direto dos 48 DC?

----------


## rondonet

4 baterias de 12V ou usa a fonte dele original.






> É uma sugestao, vou cotar e ver quanto me sairia. Para enlaces curtos tenho usado a Nanobridge, mas nesse caso só vou poder ir de 48 DC.
> 
> Poderia me indicar como fazer a ligacao direto dos 48 DC?

----------


## EribertoTorres

> 4 baterias de 12V ou usa a fonte dele original.


Já vao me entregar a energia em bateria de 48 V, só nao sei como montar o cabo para ligar na bateria deles.

----------


## rondonet

Usa esta régua POE http://www.volt.ind.br/manual-patch-panel-5.pdf






> Já vao me entregar a energia em bateria de 48 V, só nao sei como montar o cabo para ligar na bateria deles.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Usa esta régua POE http://www.volt.ind.br/manual-patch-panel-5.pdf


Já me deu uma luz, valeu da ajuda Renato.
Cotei o Rocket e quero ver o susto com o Radwin rss.

----------


## rondonet

Radwin em média 15 mil o par.





> Já me deu uma luz, valeu da ajuda Renato.
> Cotei o Rocket e quero ver o susto com o Radwin rss.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Radwin em média 15 mil o par.


Rapaz, se a facada for nessa faixa ou de Rocket mesmo rsss.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> *Alguém já testou? O Par custa em Média 6 mil reais.*


Grande mestre!! tudo certo?
Cara, tenho informaçao de quem testou nos eua, e faz o que prometem.
Os radios são tão bons que aguentam gelo e sol extremos. tem radio 
rodando em temperaturas de -35 ou mais... passando 80MBits/s em 30km.
Se um ambiente extremo assim não é suficiente..então não sei o que seria.
Mas é bem confiável o equipamento. problema é o preço.
Abraço e deus abençoe.

----------


## endnet

Amigo, me tira uma dúvida.
Você menciona várias vezes em seu tópico, o rocket gps titatnium.
Procurei comprá-lo, mas já me disseram que não existe o gps titanium, ou é rocket gps, ou rocket titanium, é isso mesmo??
Ou você tem o gps titanium? se sim, onde comprou e por quanto?
Grato,



> Radwin em média 15 mil o par.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Amigo, me tira uma dúvida.
> Você menciona várias vezes em seu tópico, o rocket gps titatnium.
> Procurei comprá-lo, mas já me disseram que não existe o gps titanium, ou é rocket gps, ou rocket titanium, é isso mesmo??
> Ou você tem o gps titanium? se sim, onde comprou e por quanto?
> Grato,


O Rondonet está certo, é Rocket M5 Ti(tanium)(GPS), só que no nome nao tem o gps, embora na descricao sim, veja o datasheet e preste atencao na foto do M2 Ti e do M5 Ti, se notar vai ter um led a mais no M5 e na parte da tampa um conector sma que no M2 nao tem.

http://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/rocket...ketM_Ti_DS.pdf

Preco no Perú: USD 292.88 (para distribuidores) - cada Rádio
Radwin 2000C: USD 2,442.00 - cada Rádio e com entrega para 2 semanas (ou seja, vai ser importado), fora os acessórios que devem ser necessários.

----------


## endnet

Eriberto, orbigado pelas informações, mas se não for pedir muito, vc pode me passar o contato do vendedor no Perú?

Grato



> O Rondonet está certo, é Rocket M5 Ti(tanium)(GPS), só que no nome nao tem o gps, embora na descricao sim, veja o datasheet e preste atencao na foto do M2 Ti e do M5 Ti, se notar vai ter um led a mais no M5 e na parte da tampa um conector sma que no M2 nao tem.
> 
> http://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/rocket...ketM_Ti_DS.pdf
> 
> Preco no Perú: USD 292.88 (para distribuidores) - cada Rádio
> Radwin 2000C: USD 2,442.00 - cada Rádio e com entrega para 2 semanas (ou seja, vai ser importado), fora os acessórios que devem ser necessários.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Eriberto, orbigado pelas informações, mas se não for pedir muito, vc pode me passar o contato do vendedor no Perú?
> 
> Grato


Te mandei uma MP, qualquer coisa avise  :Wink:

----------


## marcotullyo

parabens pelo link . amigo tenho pares deste radwin 2000c e uso pigtail da aquario do radio pra dish de 34 sera que com outro cabo o sinal aumenta? que cabo vc usa?deste ja obrigado

----------


## franperom

Ótimo radio, entrega a banda prometida pelo fabricante, porem compramos esse radio para fechar um enlace onde tinha um trafego alto, a mais de um ano venho brigando com a WDC e Radwin, pois o radio reinicia todos os dias pelo menos 1 vez.

----------


## rondonet

> Ótimo radio, entrega a banda prometida pelo fabricante, porem compramos esse radio para fechar um enlace onde tinha um trafego alto, a mais de um ano venho brigando com a WDC e Radwin, pois o radio reinicia todos os dias pelo menos 1 vez.

----------


## xyunamx

> Olá amigos, a Empresa que eu trabalho ( RONDONET TELECOM), estamos fazendo um enlace de Ariquemes/ Rondônia para o Amazonas ( Humaitá, Labrea, 180 e Apuí já perto do Estado do Pará, ) onde só tem link via satélite sendo mais de 10 mil o mega via satélite e 256k upload. 40k nestes lugares hoje é em média de 130 reais por mês, e quando chove, ai já viu né.
> 
> São mais de mil km, estou utilizando rádios Radwin a cada 50km.
> 
> Pelo meu projeto eu consigo passar de ponta a ponta 90 MB full.
> 
> Estou colocando 4 paineis solares de 135W em cada torre de 90 metros com 4 baterias estácionária de 150amperes, pois os radwin trabalham em 48V e consomem muita energia.
> 
> Fiz a certificação da Radwin na WDC NetWorks com o Alex, gente fina.
> ...


Te desejo sucesso ai... e depois posta ai os resultados... ^^

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> 


Tem o que falar??
Parabens!
ótima escolha de equipamentos e pelo visto, belo trabalho.

----------


## franperom

> 


Ok estou postando um print de nosso link, como disse não tenho o que reclamar do radio, porem ele não fica mais de um dia sem reiniciar.

----------


## franperom

> Tem o que falar??
> Parabens!
> ótima escolha de equipamentos e pelo visto, belo trabalho.


O problema não esta na qualidade do radio e sim como disse na mensagem anterior "excelente radio porem reinicia todos os dias" já reportei esse problema para o fornecedor do radio (WDC Neteworks) e também para Radwin, mas até o momento nao tive nenhuma solução.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> radwin pode ser bom onde não tem outros enlaces mais profissional não chega a ser não meu amigo se em 80 km vc nao tem visada é uma coisa agora dizer que radio profissional de verdade não passar esta esta banda esta bastante equivocado olha ai radios olha ai radios da ASGA 79km e outro de 86km antenas de 1,20m realmente nao passa 200 megas full passa mais amigo 230 megas full
> Anexo 39495Anexo 39494


*
COncordo 1000% contigo leysle!!!*
O amigo la de rondonia ou não quer falar de ASGA e CERAGON ou nunca instalou enlace de longa distância com rádios de verdade.
Aqui no RS mesmo tem enlace de 90km passando 280 megas full e outro de 85km passando 330mb full. falou bobagem o colega de rondonia....mas....fazer o que.
" cada um só conhece ATé onde seus olhos enxergam.!".
Parabens ae leysle. ótimos equipamentos e ótimas antenas.
Abraço.

----------


## weslly21

Muito Dinheiro Gasto desnessesario com uma consultoria de uma equipe especializada , o mesmo valor gasto ia entregar o triplo da banda que vai passar esse enlace

----------


## MorpheusX

Eu não digo nada... Quando falo em Wi2BE, Ceragon e etc... Agora sejamos justos, acho que cada caso e um caso, se o cara quer passar 50/50 vai de ROCKET ou ate INTEBRAS é barato... O cara quer passar 80/80 ou mais, vai de RB (mikrotik) em bonding... Agora o cara que passar 200 megas, ae tem que pensar bem, qual solução... Tem tantas... Mas ae vem o problema que eu adoro ver em todos os caras...

Equipamentos para passar 500gb, passando apenas 50 megas de link porque não tem banda no backbone... Ae é engraçado, eu vejo muito disso em ENLACEs no BRASIL, so vejo ENLACEs bons em SP, RJ, RS e algumas cidades do nordeste... As vezes o cara se preocupa com quanto vai passar de link, mas esquecem muito se tem essa necessidade toda, ae faz uma conta monstra e depois reclama... Não to falando do caso do Renato da Rondonet, do falando em geral... 

Olha o que aconteceu nessa briga de links da cidade, sendo que esse ENLACE chega aqui na minha cidade...

O concorrente deles oficial (não sou eu, que ainda tenho meu linkzinho da EMBRATEL), o que ele fez, em vez de 4 torres na BR, o cara colocou NA BR 1 torre a cada 15 a 20 KM em media... Cara o cara ate com NANOBRIDGE passa alguma coisa, agora imagina com ROCKETS ou INTEBRAS... Agora imagina com RADWIN ou CERAGON o que ele pode fazer, mas a principio ele se preocupou com que ele vai gastar se vai ser um gasto grande e se vai render lucros...

Enquanto isso a EMBRATEL vendo tudo isso, começou a mexer os pauzinhos dela, agora cada torres tem que ter ATR e etc... Isso o Engenheiro Alvaro sabe explicar melhor... Quando uma grande que fuder com os pequenos, eles vão atras ate da ANATEL, DENTEL, CREA, SEFAZ e o CARAIO A QUATRO... Eu torço muito que essa rede do Renato de certo e dure anos e anos... Mas como é a porra do nosso BRASIL, onde a gente gasta 15 mil reais em um pá de radios, os mesmo radios são vendidos pela metade do preço no EUA, MEXICO e etc... 

E uma infelicidade só!!!

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Gente, coloquei este Post pra mim postar Informações Técnicas sobre o meu Projeto, gente o under tá ficando uma Zorra vocês falando coisa que não tem nada a ver, se continuar assim, naõ vou postar as fotos nem o andamento do projeto, se for para criticar, pois se vocês já que nunca fizeram um enlace tão grande assim, deveria ajudar em vez de criticar, o maior prejudicado serão vocês mesmo.


Fala rondonet,
Tchê concordo contigo.
O que estás fazendo, pouquíssima gente aqui faria. não tem capacidade nem coragem de fazer enlaces desta grandeza.
Portanto amigo, segue teu trabalho, posta as fotos na boa e não dá bola pra neguinho que só entra aqui pra falar besteira.
Parabéns pelo trabalho.

----------


## djigor

E aí amigo tem novidades sobre o projeto?

----------


## JonasMT

Parabens pelo projeto, é COISA LINDA.

Pretendo nos proximo meses um de 250km tendo visto que pago 1.080,00 no mb lixo da oi que mais fica off do que on

----------


## Rodriguinhow

alguns amigos do forum podem até dizer que é coisa de louco más quem não ousa não chega a lugar nenhum então continua assim que você consegue amigo!!!, sorte na sua luta... não esquece de postar as novidades pois estamos aguardando ansiosos para ver o final dessa história, abraço.

----------


## Santana Costa

Amigo sou de Lábrea-AM, informa aí como está o seu projeto...

----------


## Arthuzitow

Parabéns ao amigo pelo projeto, se possível atualiza o tópico aqui com informações de como está esse enlace. Abraço!

----------


## telworld

Um projeto audacioso, parabéns muito sucesso e que bastante dindim também que é o principal, a única coisa que vem antes disso se chama trabalho e espero que você conquiste e muito. Brasil precisa de pessoas corajosas como você.

----------


## MorpheusX

Ae Renato, conte do projeto... Que agora esta com melhores RADIOS, que esta usando HAUWEI e etc... Mudando para melhorar mais ainda a qualidade!!!  :Big Grin: 

Parabéns...

OBS: Que vender as RADWIN?

----------


## emerson89

ainda tem os Radwin ?,tenho interesse em comprar...

----------


## PedroGabriel

Lendo hoje, todo esses anos depois vejo como o povo era chato. Cara falou desde o princípio que a necessidade era 90mb e o povo batendo na tecla sem para que tinha de ir de licenciado. Imagina só o tanto de licença pra onerar o princípio do projeto! Hoje já deve ter sido tudo substituído por licenciado e fibra. Mais princípio e osso...

----------

